# Stihl MS 310 vs. MS 290



## 51stovebolt (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm new around here though I have been reading old posts for a few days now. It seems that million dollar question/discussion on this forum is "which saw is best" for each specified type of use. I kind of get the idea that it is similar to the Ford vs. Chevy debate.

I'll not open the whole can of worms, but limit my questioning to the Stihl 310 vs 290. From what I see, the two saws are pretty well identical with the exception of 0.2 HP and $30, as well as standard bar/chain offering. My inclination is to pay an extra $30 for the HP gain and longer bar/more aggressive chain. Certainly I'm no pro, just an homeowner firewood cutter, but the upgrade seems like a no brainer to me, particularly with no additional weight. Have I missed something?

Curious,
Will


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 7, 2008)

The saws are identical in construction with the exception that the 310 has a larger piston and cylinder. The next saw up, the MS390, is also the same but for more displacement.

The choice is yours, not a whole lot of difference between the two. If it were me, I'd get the 290 and muffler mod it.

In


----------



## gink595 (Dec 7, 2008)

A friends old man just bought a 310 after having a 290 for a few years, I asked him if he liked the 310 better than the 290 jokingly and he answered seriously that it did have a little more grunt he said it didn't bog down as much it pulled better in the wood. I used to have a 310 and sorta miss it, I thought it was a okay saw though I never ran a 290.


----------



## ms310 (Dec 7, 2008)

I own a 310 then i got on this site, and bought a 361 when the 310 got ran over by a tractor. I loved that 310 but not as much as the 361. Then i won a 372xp, and now that is my favorite saw to cut with do to the power, i like the feel of the stihls in the cut (anti-vibe) better but cut with the 372 because of the power. Between the 290 and the 310 buy the 310. I really like all the saws that i have but consider my 310 the helpers saw now.


----------



## 51stovebolt (Dec 7, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> If it were me, I'd get the 290 and muffler mod it.
> 
> In



I guess I don't follow. If the 310 is the same at the 290 with the exception of a bigger bore (which = more power), why not get the saw with more power?

I have seen the 290 muffler mod referred to several times although I have not actually looked for the details of the modification. If the 290 and 310 are the same, why not just mod the 310 and have even more power?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 7, 2008)

For that matter, for the sake of more power, you could just forgo the 310 and buy a 441. It all depends on how much is enough. You could save $30 and have 310 power with a muffler modded 290.

Ian


----------



## 51stovebolt (Dec 7, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> For that matter, for the sake of more power, you could just forgo the 310 and buy a 441. It all depends on how much is enough. You could save $30 and have 310 power with a muffler modded 290.
> 
> Ian



Fair enough. Just wanted to make sure there was not a technical reason.


----------



## dnf0929 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a 310 with an 18" bar. It's the first/only saw I've ever owned or used. My BIL gave/loaned it to me until I buy one. I've cut about 20 cords with it so far and have no complaints so I haven't bought one yet and he hasn't asked for it back. As long as the chain is sharp it goes through everything no problem. I do plan on sticking with Stihl when I buy a new saw and upgrading to the 361 but in my humble no comparison to draw from opinion you won't be dissappointed with this saw for homeowner/light commercial firewood use.


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 7, 2008)

I love my 310 BUT,my other saw is a wimmpy craftsman,I have nothing else to compare.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 7, 2008)

51stovebolt said:


> Fair enough. Just wanted to make sure there was not a technical reason.



Nope, no technical reason... just my opinion. You'll find there's lots of them around here... LOL 

welcome to the forum
Ian


----------



## gink595 (Dec 7, 2008)

dnf0929 said:


> I do plan on sticking with Stihl when I buy a new saw and upgrading to the 361



Thats really not much of an upgrade to be honest, that 310 will cut everything the 361 will, your really not getting that much of an upgrade for 200-250 dollar difference. Muff mod the 310 and be happy.


----------



## dnf0929 (Dec 7, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Thats really not much of an upgrade to be honest, that 310 will cut everything the 361 will, your really not getting that much of an upgrade for 200-250 dollar difference. Muff mod the 310 and be happy.



I definitely plan on trying one before I decide. Some of the guys here make it sound like there is a huge diffrence between the two and they don't even compare but I agree that based on displacement, hp and weight they seem pretty close. I know the 361 is a little lighter, a little more powerful and holds a little more fuel but is that worth another $200? Jury's still out.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 7, 2008)

The problem lies with "where does it end!!!" For $30 more you get the 310, for $x more you get the 390, for $100 more you get the 361, for $x more you get a 440/441, for $x less you can get a used 460, for $x more you can get a used 660, and for $x more you can get an 088. When does it end?
I bought the 390 because if I was going to carry the weight I wanted all the power I could have. I didn't have it much over two months. I sold it and bought a heavily modded 046.
My rule of thumb, laugh all you want but it makes sense, buy one size larger than you KNOW you need. This means you have a saw powerful enough to easily cut what you want, and have enough power to cut the "big tree" you never saw coming!


----------



## dnf0929 (Dec 7, 2008)

:agree2: 

Back when I was a gearhead we used to say "There's no replacement for displacement."


----------



## gink595 (Dec 7, 2008)

dnf0929 said:


> Some of the guys here make it sound like there is a huge diffrence between the two and they don't even compare but I agree that based on displacement, hp and weight they seem pretty close. I know the 361 is a little lighter, a little more powerful and holds a little more fuel but is that worth another $200? Jury's still out.



Yeah and most of them haven't ever ran the 290-390's to compare too. Make sure you look at the Dolmars a cheaper alternative that runs strong, 7900 is close to the 361's in price, mine was a bit cheaper. Your talking about a saw that runs stronger than a 460 for the price of a 60cc saw and weight is a tad heavier than the 310.


----------



## Steelman (Dec 9, 2008)

Long story short...I love my 310. I cut 5-6 cords a year and dont earn a living at it...but the 310 runs so smoothly compared to either of my brother's Huskys that I feel bad for them when I am cutting with either of them.....runs quiet and smooth and wont bog down on any reasonably sized log. I use a fairly aggressive 18 inch chain and keep it sharp.....you will probably love any sized Stihl.....have fun shopping.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow I cant believe all these posts. You would think its the 290vs361 again. I never would guess it would bring this much discussion 290vs310. I would have to see prices on all the saws and if any were on sale or any freebees thrown in. I know Stihl was giving a free plastic case with 290 not long ago. I would save the money and get the free case over the 310. If your right .2 horsepower? Ill bet you cant tell .2 in your hands,I know I cant.Like Haywood said get the 290 pop a hole in the muffler and enjoy cuttin.


----------



## jburlingham (Dec 22, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> The problem lies with "where does it end!!!" For $30 more you get the 310, for $x more you get the 390, for $100 more you get the 361, for $x more you get a 440/441, for $x less you can get a used 460, for $x more you can get a used 660, and for $x more you can get an 088. When does it end?
> I bought the 390 because if I was going to carry the weight I wanted all the power I could have. I didn't have it much over two months. I sold it and bought a heavily modded 046.
> My rule of thumb, laugh all you want but it makes sense, buy one size larger than you KNOW you need. This means you have a saw powerful enough to easily cut what you want, and have enough power to cut the "big tree" you never saw coming!



:agree2: 

Bought plenty of small saws and now shopping larger.


----------



## merlynr (Dec 22, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> Wow I cant believe all these posts. You would think its the 290vs361 again. I never would guess it would bring this much discussion 290vs310. I would have to see prices on all the saws and if any were on sale or any freebees thrown in. I know Stihl was giving a free plastic case with 290 not long ago. I would save the money and get the free case over the 310. If your right .2 horsepower? Ill bet you cant tell .2 in your hands,I know I cant.Like Haywood said get the 290 pop a hole in the muffler and enjoy cuttin.



Where do u "pop a hole in the muffler"? I have a 290


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 22, 2008)

Do a search for "MS290 Muffler Mod"

Lots of threads and you'll have to tune the saw afterwards.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 22, 2008)

51stovebolt said:


> I'll not open the whole can of worms, but limit my questioning to the Stihl 310 vs 290. From what I see, the two saws are pretty well identical with the exception of 0.2 HP and $30, as well as standard bar/chain offering. My inclination is to pay an extra $30 for the HP gain and longer bar/more aggressive chain. Certainly I'm no pro, just an homeowner firewood cutter, but the upgrade seems like a no brainer to me, particularly with no additional weight. Have I missed something?
> 
> Curious,
> Will



If you're not going to modify your saws in any way (i.e. you care about warranty coverage), then the 310 makes sense. Hell, for $30 it might make sense, period.

But you can get a bit more out of the 290-310-390 series with a bit of muffler work, as they're pretty choked-down from the factory.

Either of those saws will be happiest with a 18" bar in terms of balance and power, based on my experience. I'd not go any longer than 20" with either saw.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 23, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> Do a search for "MS290 Muffler Mod"
> 
> Lots of threads and you'll have to tune the saw afterwards.



or 310 muffler mod.


i have a few post with pics of my 310 mod. it is a significant difference after the mod. my brother runs a 55 rancher and never really cared to run my saw. now that its opened up, he grabs it everytime he gets a chance.
i do agree that a 7900 is a nice saw for about $150 more than the 310. it weighs about the same, but is in a whole different league in terms of power.


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Aug 15, 2018)

sawinredneck said:


> The problem lies with "where does it end!!!" For $30 more you get the 310, for $x more you get the 390, for $100 more you get the 361, for $x more you get a 440/441, for $x less you can get a used 460, for $x more you can get a used 660, and for $x more you can get an 088. When does it end?
> I bought the 390 because if I was going to carry the weight I wanted all the power I could have. I didn't have it much over two months. I sold it and bought a heavily modded 046.
> My rule of thumb, laugh all you want but it makes sense, buy one size larger than you KNOW you need. This means you have a saw powerful enough to easily cut what you want, and have enough power to cut the "big tree" you never saw coming!




It never ends lol... Never. I keep buying saws because "i don't have one this size" My wife just rolls her eyes and goes back into the house. Dont get me wrong, I use damn near every single one of them at least once a week. Got the little ones for limbing, the beefy ones for felling, even have a bow saw that saves my back a lot of aches and pains for when im bucking (yes it has both of the chain guards and the spikes on it.). I got the whole lower end of the spectrum covered from small Mini-Mac top handles up to the 041AV... Now im just gonna work my way up until I hit 660 and stop there...(or will I).


----------



## Mustang71 (Aug 15, 2018)

The jump in power from the 290 to 390 piston and cylinder with a muffler mod was pretty good and worth it. To go from a 290 to a 310 I wouldn't think would be much of a difference.

Edit. It just occurred to me that this is a very old post lol. I wondered y we were talking about new 290s.


----------



## MontanaResident (Aug 15, 2018)

I am still on the fence about changing the jug and piston on my 290 to a 390. Seems like a good upgrade for a small cost, but my 7yo 290 is still strong. I want to do it, but apart of me says, 'it is working fine, so leave it alone'.



Mustang71 said:


> The jump in power from the 290 to 390 piston and cylinder with a muffler mod was pretty good and worth it. To go from a 290 to a 310 I wouldn't think would be much of a difference.
> 
> Edit. It just occurred to me that this is a very old post lol. I wondered y we were talking about new 290s.


----------



## cedar rat (Aug 15, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> The jump in power from the 290 to 390 piston and cylinder with a muffler mod was pretty good and worth it. To go from a 290 to a 310 I wouldn't think would be much of a difference.
> 
> Edit. It just occurred to me that this is a very old post lol. I wondered y we were talking about new 290s.



since you bumped the thread...

Just ordered a 390 P&C for my 029, I bought the 029 new to have a smaller saw than my 044, the 029 was a big disappointment. The 029 always sits, because the 044 has always been the go to saw. With the 039 cylinder and a muffler mod it might have enough power and be useful.

When I bought the 029 I was looking for something more like my old 028...


----------



## Mustang71 (Aug 15, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> since you bumped the thread...
> 
> Just ordered a 390 P&C for my 029, I bought the 029 new to have a smaller saw than my 044, the 029 was a big disappointment. The 029 always sits, because the 044 has always been the go to saw. With the 039 cylinder and a muffler mod it might have enough power and be useful.
> 
> When I bought the 029 I was looking for something more like my old 028...



I replied to the guy above me who dug this thread up. I dont go looking for old threads. Lol

I will say that with the 039 jug it will run a 20" bar with no issues and wont bog down. It feels a bit better with the weight too. When I got my 028 I was surprised at the power it had. I use my 290/390 and my 028 to do all my wood cutting they make a great pair.

I only rebuilt my 290 because it was scored.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 15, 2018)

gink595 said:


> Thats really not much of an upgrade to be honest, that 310 will cut everything the 361 will, your really not getting that much of an upgrade for 200-250 dollar difference. Muff mod the 310 and be happy.



I beg to differ there. 310 is rated for 25" (max), 361 for 28" max. I have both saws and the 361 will cut rings around the 310 in both speed and power. But that is just the first easy step up the acquisition addiction.


----------



## Mustang71 (Aug 15, 2018)

I wont buy any form of a 360 just because I dont want to stop using the 49mm 290 that I built. I would think they would both handle the same size wood. The 390 has some good torque but as for speed the 390 is slow. I have cut some 18 inch ash and it will cut it no problem even if you lean on it but it's not a real fast cutter. But I cut fire wood so speed is not an issue. A pro saw should perform better.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 17, 2018)

I have the 290 and the 390 and 362. Yes the 390 and 362 have more power, but I run a 20'' chain on my 290 and that's my fav and go to most of the time. I prefer the 290 because it's easier to handle and control. I will break out the bigger saw when I have really big logs but I still use the 290 most of the time. They all cut at about the same speed. The bigger saws have a wider kerf and produce a lot more chips. All of them are solid saws and all will hold up equally.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 19, 2018)

Today my MS 361 refused to start easily. Not sure what the problem was, but I was smart enough to bring along my MS 390 (a 310 with a 390 top end). Both were carrying 20" bars. I set the 361 aside and the 390 started on the third pull. So, I completed the cutting job with it. When all through, I picked up the 361 and she started normally.

I shook my head and went back home to get out of the rain. I have found in the past that the 361 is occasionally temperamental in wet, humid weather. That's the way it is. Every saw is different. I have found that a 390 and a 361 have about the same grunt, and both can beat a 290.


----------



## Mustang71 (Aug 19, 2018)

I have no issue with the 290 but I have a shiny farmboss with a 390 top end and it was the upgrade I was looking for. With the 20 inch .325 pitch it will cut anything I need it to all day long. It's a thirsty saw though.

I consider the 290 series saws the same as a saw that comes in standard, super, or magnum size. The standard will do but the magnum is going to be better.

If it wasn't a pain in the rear to work on it would be a nice saw to mod.


----------



## lknchoppers (Aug 20, 2018)

Look for an MS260, I have one with an 18" bar and it is quite a bit faster cutting than the MS290 I had. I did keep the case from the 290 when I sold it. I picked up the MS260 for $160 and it's been a very good saw.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 20, 2018)

lknchoppers said:


> Look for an MS260, I have one with an 18" bar and it is quite a bit faster cutting than the MS290 I had. I did keep the case from the 290 when I sold it. I picked up the MS260 for $160 and it's been a very good saw.


I noticed that when I bought an 028 AV Super that it was faster than my MS290. So, I sold the 290 and bought another 028 Super. Both the 028's are used and likely 20 years old or more, but they run like bandits. Very good firewood saws in my book and I'm not sure why they were discontinued. Stihl also stopped making the MS280 rather quickly. Price must have had something to do with it.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 20, 2018)

It's a shame they don't let you test drive saws before you buy them.


----------



## Mustang71 (Aug 20, 2018)

That's y I run the 028 and 390 together. The 028 will do all the same work but when you need to do some heavier cutting or bucking larger logs the 390 has more torque. I think an 028 super and 038 magnum would make a perfect pair but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Dolphus Raymond (Aug 22, 2018)

Or get the best firewood saw since the Mac 10-10 and Homlite XL; the Stihl MS362.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 22, 2018)

Dolphus Raymond said:


> Or get the best firewood saw since the Mac 10-10 and Homlite XL; the Stihl MS362.



Amen to that!! It also moves one from home-owner to pro-grade saw. A whole new world of chainsaws opens up.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 22, 2018)

Dolphus Raymond said:


> Or get the best firewood saw since the Mac 10-10 and Homlite XL; the Stihl MS362.


Psssttt... note that my signature contains an MS361, a Husky 257, and a Husky 353. I know exactly how to confuse myself. 

eeeny, meeny, miny, mo...


----------



## Oz Lumberjack (Aug 23, 2018)

Dolphus Raymond said:


> Or get the best firewood saw since the Mac 10-10 and Homlite XL; the Stihl MS362.


Or the new MS462


----------

